# Stirling Scotch Yoke



## tup48 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here it is finally!
Some of you may recall me saying how I had lost all of my drawings that I had done on an engine that I was doing in TurboCAD. The engine is now done and here is some Pix.s of it. There is a Video of it running on you tube [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuDfp7KR5NA&feature=email[/ame]
. If the link dose not work you can go to youtube.com and do a search for tup48 and you should be able to see it there. 

Hope you like it.
Richard


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 22, 2010)

Richard,

Very nice engine.

Looks good and runs well.

Good job.

SAM


----------



## putputman (Aug 22, 2010)

Great engine Richard. It sounds like it has some power behind it. 

Are the drawing available now? I have never built a Stirling engine but this one kind of turn me on.


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 22, 2010)

Great Job Richard. Looks awesome.

That is one of the largest model stirlings Iv'e seen. Wow. 

How big is the flywheel? and What is the bore of the power piston?

Kel


----------



## tup48 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sam , Arv & Kel;
Thanks for your comments. The drawings are not available at this time. Im redoing them and will post them when I have them. 
 It may be some time before thy are done, Im using a new CAD program and Im still in the learning stage. Will get them as soon as I can. 
The fly wheel is 6 Dia. and power piston is 1.125 Dia. X 1.25 long.

Richard


----------



## rake60 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work Richard! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Aug 23, 2010)

Richard,

I've never built a Stirling but this one sure is a beauty. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tup48 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just an update to let you know that I have uploaded the planes for my Stirling Scotch Yoke Engine.
 Hope one of you builds it. When it is done it is a very good runner.
Look over the planes and let me know if you see any mistakes.

Richard


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 29, 2010)

Richard,

Very nice engine and plans, thanks for showing and giving.

I have been thru the plans, and I can't see where the Scotch Yoke bit is, as that is a definite mechanism, turning rotary motion into linear, or vice versa.

Surely, and not trying to detract from your great build and efforts, this is a Stirling beam engine.


Bogs


----------



## tup48 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bogs;

The one that inspired me to build this one was called a Scotch Yoke so thats where the name came from.

Richard


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats OK Richard, I wasn't being nasty or anything, but I was expecting to find the little bugger hiding away somewhere in the mechanism.

I'm most probably a bit like yourself, if a bit sticks up in the air with no real name, I call it a sticky up bit, just another description.


Bogs


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 29, 2010)

Scotch yoke


----------



## tup48 (Aug 29, 2010)

Whats in a name? 

The engine could have been call a beam or a yoke engine. The Stirling Engine was invented around 1816 by Robert Stirling (a Scottish Minister) and the way the beam sets on the rocker support to me it represents a yoke more then just a beam hents the name Stirling Scotch Yoke Engine.

From the Dictionary in MS Word. Yoke: a frame designed to fit across ones shoulders with balanced loads at ether end. 

Richard


----------

